
The War for Talent Is Back - ereldon
http://discussionleader.hbsp.com/sutton/2007/04/the_war_for_talent_is_back_1.html
======
gyro_robo
_building a workplace that attracts and keeps great people is especially
important now because the job market for skilled people is so hot._

I think it's kind of sad that it isn't seen as a worthy goal in itself, but
indicated merely because of a hot job market. The implication is that you
should treat people as poorly as you can get away with.

I think PG is right in that someday people will view jobs the same way we view
serfdom.

